# Random Resolution Change



## fullauto2012 (Oct 19, 2021)

```
root@Bender:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD Bender 13.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE #0 releng/13.0-n244733-ea31abc261f: Fri Apr  9 04:24:09 UTC 2021     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Recently installed FreeBSD 13. All went well and was running at 1920x1080.  I just booted the machine after adding a 10 TB HDD and the resolution is 640x480
Any idea how to fix this?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 19, 2021)

UEFI or CSM boot? Set anything in /boot/loader.conf?


```
hw.vga.textmode="0"
efi_max_resolution="1024x768"
vbe_max_resolution="1024x768"
```


```
efi_max_resolution

           vbe_max_resolution
                     Specify the maximum desired resolution for the EFI or VBE
                     framebuffer console.  The following values are accepted:

                     Value           Resolution
                     480p            640x480
                     720p            1280x720
                     1080p           1920x1080
                     2160p           3840x2160
                     4k              3840x2160
                     5k              5120x2880
                     WidthxHeight    WidthxHeight
```
From loader.conf(5).


----------



## fullauto2012 (Oct 19, 2021)

Nothing set in loader.conf
It's completely empty...
And as far as I know it's booting UEFI


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 19, 2021)

fullauto2012 said:


> 13.0-RELEASE #0 releng/13.0-n244733-ea31abc261f



Try updating the operating system, then packages etc.


----------



## chrbr (Oct 20, 2021)

fullauto2012 said:


> And as far as I know it's booting UEFI


`sysctl machdep.bootmethod` reports the boot method.


----------



## fullauto2012 (Oct 20, 2021)

Says BIOS... not sure how that happened... I changed the setting to UEFI boot but it says it cannot find the driver when I boot...


----------



## chrbr (Oct 20, 2021)

As far as I know UEFI boot needs a EFI partition. Please see https://wiki.freebsd.org/UEFI and gpart(8) for some introduction. Unfortunately I am not an expert.


----------

